# Uber Driver Found Dead in Her Car



## UbrsEvil (Sep 10, 2015)

A lady driving for Uber was found dead last week at a shopping center parking lot in Orange County CA. Word is the lady was driving really long hours to make ends meet.Cause of death may be a heart attack. What makes the story more sad is that she was lying dead on her driver seat in her car for 3 days!The lady is from East Africa. I tried to bring attention to the story but no media outlet seems interested.Uber needs to put a cap on how many hours drivers stay on duty. You can't have people drive for 16houts a day. We are not in Bangladesh.For drivers'and public safety, thank you.


----------



## Micmac (Jul 31, 2015)

Uber doesn't care !! You can drive 27 hours a day if you want .


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

Think that was the one from Orange County but was found dead in West Covina. UNless there was another one.??

http://ktla.com/2015/08/25/police-i...-of-womans-body-in-vehicle-with-uber-sticker/


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Multiple threads already on this, her ex-bf is the prime suspect.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

limepro said:


> Multiple threads already on this, her ex-bf is the prime suspect.


Different body, car and city.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

observer said:


> Different body, car and city.


Yeah missed the orange county, guess a link in the OP would help.


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

limepro said:


> Yeah missed the orange county, guess a link in the OP would help.


Think that's the point there is no link because no one is covering it. I tried to search but all "Dead body uber orange county" brings up is the west Corina incident becase she was from orange county.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

observer said:


> Different body, car and city.


Nothing in the news so how would you know different car and body? The lady found in west covina was registered in orange county, other than that one there isn't a single peep.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

limepro said:


> Nothing in the news so how would you know different car and body? The lady found in west covina was registered in orange county, other than that one there isn't a single peep.


The one with the boyfriend was found in Monrovia. It came up in another thread there were two similar stories. I'll try n find the thread and post.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

limepro said:


> Multiple threads already on this, her ex-bf is the prime suspect.


Their East African "husbands" are often driving on the females driver account because they couldn't get approved.

Who's to say she worked 10 hours and he worked 9 the same day, on the same account with the same car? No way to tell.


----------



## Ub-urs (Mar 5, 2015)

UbrsEvil said:


> A lady driving for Uber was found dead last week at a shopping center parking lot in Orange County CA. Word is the lady was driving really long hours to make ends meet.Cause of death may be a heart attack. What makes the story more sad is that she was lying dead on her driver seat in her car for 3 days!The lady is from East Africa. I tried to bring attention to the story but no media outlet seems interested.Uber needs to put a cap on how many hours drivers stay on duty. You can't have people drive for 16houts a day. We are not in Bangladesh.For drivers'and public safety, thank you.


well, she is going to get deactivated if she doesn't get a qualifying ride within the next 90 days...someone needs to tell her to stop slacking.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Ub-urs said:


> well, she is going to get deactivated if she doesn't get a qualifying ride within the next 90 days...someone needs to tell her to stop slacking.


Ya know?!

If this happened in $hitcago, the car would be plastered with 110 parking tickets before anyone cared to look inside.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Oh My said:


> Ya know?!
> 
> If this happened in $hitcago, the car would be plastered with 110 parking tickets before anyone cared to look inside.


And the wheels would be gone.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

limepro said:


> And the wheels would be gone.


I take that back. I remember in my "better", expensive Chicago neighborhood last winter, the cars covered in snow that hadn't been moved in days that all had tickets on them also had the snow wiped from the windshield on the drivers side. They were obviously looking for dead people and were probably sued before.


----------



## UbrsEvil (Sep 10, 2015)

And y


Oh My said:


> Their East African "husbands" are often driving on the females driver account because they couldn't get approved.
> 
> Who's to say she worked 10 hours and he worked 9 the same day, on the same account with the same car? No way to tell.


And, you know this how?


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

UbrsEvil said:


> And y
> 
> And, you know this how?


The one that was acquitted of "rape" in Chicago was driving on his wifes account while she was back in the motherland. That was just a lil blip in the news reports that I guess only a former Uber driver would have caught.


----------



## Mr_Frenchie (Jul 13, 2015)

Is this the woman in that VW Jetta in the supermarket parking?

wow a heart attack. I remember she was young.


----------



## UbrsEvil (Sep 10, 2015)

Oh My said:


> The one that was acquitted of "rape" in Chicago was driving on his wifes account while she was back in the motherland. That was just a lil blip in the news reports that I guess only a former Uber driver would have caught.


Oh ok. I got it. One represnts thousands? 
I guess you are a pedophile then? Since I know a white pedophile.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

UbrsEvil said:


> Oh ok. I got it. One represnts thousands?
> I guess you are a pedophile then? Since I know a white pedophile.


I'm "white"? News to me punk.


----------



## UbrsEvil (Sep 10, 2015)

Oh My said:


> I'm "white"? News to me punk.


Whatever you are, you are an illiterate ****.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

UbrsEvil said:


> Whatever you are, you are an illiterate ****.


Likewise. Illiterate? "White" should be capitalized when used in the context which you did.

Go back to driving for pennies. It's all you're good for now.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Oh My said:


> I'm "white"? News to me punk.


A gay black man? Damn you got the key to the kingdom.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

limepro said:


> Nothing in the news so how would you know different car and body? The lady found in west covina was registered in orange county, other than that one there isn't a single peep.


This is the lady in Monrovia. No mention of being uber driver.

http://ktla.com/2015/06/16/after-monrovia-woman-is-reported-missing-a-body-is-found-in-her-car/


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

This is update of bf being arrested.

http://losangeles.cbslocal.com/2015...iend-of-monrovia-woman-found-dead-in-her-car/


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

limepro said:


> A gay black man? Damn you got the key to the kingdom.


That smokes too much. Don't forget that one.


----------



## Ub-urs (Mar 5, 2015)

ocbob2 said:


> That smokes too much. Don't forget that one.


Boys, girls and everything in between...let's all get along now!

Can you share the smokes? just the smokes!


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

Ub-urs said:


> Boys, girls and everything in between...let's all get along now!
> 
> Can you share the smokes? just the smokes!


He will smoke your pole if you like.


----------



## Jose_A (Jul 5, 2015)

Lyft will kick you off after 16 hours (I think) and remind you that you need to sleep and not drive drowsy.


----------



## SumGuy (Jul 29, 2015)

This dead women in car story has turned into "telephone".
Multiple story's being mixed into one as one person tells the next.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

Micmac said:


> Uber doesn't care !! You can drive 27 hours a day if you want .


If anyone here has a job outside of Uber look around the office or whatever for a large red government sign. 
Try the break room. It has to be in a large area. You see it everyday.
Company must have 15 employees or more to be required to have the sign.
It's a good place to hang it in the employee area and allow it to be noticed by the public.

This sign lets the employee know about his or her rights at the workplace.
There's a list of who you can complaint to and get them to answer a question.
They must reply to your complaint.
One of those laws is one day of rest in 6.


----------



## headtheball (Jan 26, 2015)

William1964 said:


> If anyone here has a job outside of Uber look around the office or whatever for a large red government sign.
> Try the break room. It has to be in a large area. You see it everyday.
> Company must have 15 employees or more to be required to have the sign.
> It's a good place to hang it in the employee area and allow it to be noticed by the public.
> ...


YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I found the sign!

NOW WHAT?


----------



## UbrsEvil (Sep 10, 2015)

Oh My said:


> Likewise. Illiterate? "White" should be capitalized when used in the context which you did.
> 
> Go back to driving for pennies. It's all you're good for now.


Suck your momma ***** hole.
And i own a successful limo company. Uberx is for you bitter losers.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Jose_A said:


> Lyft will kick you off after 16 hours (I think) and remind you that you need to sleep and not drive drowsy.


Lyft tells me 12 hours on then you need 6 hours rest here in MA, if that isn't a national thing. Came as an unwelcome surprise when I first signed up as I was logged on at home playing video games all day racking up hours with little or no requests. I went into the city that night to actually hunt down fares and got booted after only being in the city for 3 hours when I planned on driving 8.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

UbrsEvil said:


> Suck your momma ***** hole.
> And i own a successful limo company. Uberx is for you bitter losers.


So let me get this straight. You own a "successful" limo company and yet you are on an Uber site making up unsubstantiated stories. Shouldn't you be posting these fake stories and other blown up stories on your Facebook alerting the general public that Uber exists(I found out about Uber on a taxi companies Facebook).


----------



## UbrsEvil (Sep 10, 2015)

limepro said:


> So let me get this straight. You own a "successful" limo company and yet you are on an Uber site making up unsubstantiated stories. Shouldn't you be posting these fake stories and other blown up stories on your Facebook alerting the general public that Uber exists(I found out about Uber on a taxi companies Facebook).


I know some people that know people that know her family. I will get all the info soon. The family is talking to some lawyers . They are suing Uber since she died "on the job" .
The girl whose story was featured on Tv is African american and that happened in July . This other girl died a week ago .


----------



## PoorBasterd (Mar 6, 2015)

It's actually in Über's interest to limit the amount of hours we can drive in a day. If an Über driver gets in an accident with a pax in the car because of exhaustion, that's going to look VERY BAD for Über in the press.

It's for that very reason that truckers and bus drivers are limited in the hours they can drive per day....and it rigidly enforced!


----------



## UbrsEvil (Sep 10, 2015)

Jose_A said:


> Lyft will kick you off after 16 hours (I think) and remind you that you need to sleep and not drive drowsy.


That's why i never use Uber. You can also add tips on their app.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

UbrsEvil said:


> I know some people that know people that know her family. I will get all the info soon. The family is talking to some lawyers . They are suing Uber since she died "on the job" .
> The girl whose story was featured on Tv is African american and that happened in July . This other girl died a week ago .


Sounds like 6 degrees of Kevin Bacon.


----------



## THE MAN! (Feb 13, 2015)

UbrsEvil said:


> A lady driving for Uber was found dead last week at a shopping center parking lot in Orange County CA. Word is the lady was driving really long hours to make ends meet.Cause of death may be a heart attack. What makes the story more sad is that she was lying dead on her driver seat in her car for 3 days!The lady is from East Africa. I tried to bring attention to the story but no media outlet seems interested.Uber needs to put a cap on how many hours drivers stay on duty. You can't have people drive for 16houts a day. We are not in Bangladesh.For drivers'and public safety, thank you.


Not exactly sure, but would assume. DOT puts a cap on professional drivers of 60 hours in a 7 day period, or 70 hours in an 8 day period. I believe this definitely applies to "for hire" black car type's?


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Uber drivers are now viewed as sub-human. It's up to us to care for ourselves. Uber treats us like shit, our passengers treat us like shit. Time to move on to something else.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

Jose_A said:


> Lyft will kick you off after 16 hours (I think) and remind you that you need to sleep and not drive drowsy.


One day, like the breathalyzer attached to the ignition... perhaps Uber/Lyft will introduce the actiwatch / engine ignition link...

Actiwatch:
http://www.healthcare.philips.com/main/homehealth/sleep/actiwatch/default.wpd

Perhaps Apple watch will (has?) integrate similar features since they are interested in apps that collaborate with health organizations and research.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

UbrsEvil said:


> A lady driving for Uber was found dead last week at a shopping center parking lot in Orange County CA. Word is the lady was driving really long hours to make ends meet.Cause of death may be a heart attack. What makes the story more sad is that she was lying dead on her driver seat in her car for 3 days!The lady is from East Africa. I tried to bring attention to the story but no media outlet seems interested.Uber needs to put a cap on how many hours drivers stay on duty. You can't have people drive for 16houts a day. We are not in Bangladesh.For drivers'and public safety, thank you.


People should have enough common sense and responsibility to not drive while tired, drunk or impaired in any way. I'm afraid controlling the amount of hours we work might lead to many more unwanted controls on drivers. Also, controlling the drivers hours might help those drivers that want to be considered employees by Uber. Uber doesn't want to appear controlling even though they control the whole game!


----------

